# Treating Feline Acne



## Misty8723 (Mar 20, 2006)

Forgive me if this has been discussed, but I need some advice. 

My cat Cindy has a mild case of chin acne. I had never heard of feline acne before! The vet gave me some stuff to cleanse her chin with. However, Cindy is a very skittish cat, and I was only able to use the stuff 3 times before she disappeared under the bed and will not let me anywhere near her now. She's stressed, I'm stressed, and the acne is not any better.

I hate to put through more stress by getting her out from under the bed and chasing her down. I did that once before when I had to give her antibiotics. It took two of us, and she was just terrified. Her heart was pounding, she was shaking, her fur was falling out. Broke my heart.

So I need to know if I have any less stressful (for her) options for treating her. The vet said they have some cream she could give us, but that sometimes makes it worse.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

How to treat your kitty's acne in Dr. Jean's own words: 

"You can try to treat it at home for a bit, then if it doesn't work, go to the vet for the big guns. 

First, if he's eating and drinking from plastic dishes of any sort, replace them immediately with glass or ceramic. They are non-porous and don't hold bacteria like plastic does. Clean them daily. I get these little glass dishes from the grocery store during "Dollar Days." I have a bunch and rotate them. My newest favorite trick is paper plates, I'm trying that on my one that has very mild acne and it seems to be clearing up on its own. 

A flat plate rather than a bowl, or a straight-sided bowl (like a ramekin or casserole dish), will help prevent the skin coming in contact with the food and sides of the bowl. 
I'm not crazy about steel or aluminum, even the shiny smooth ones, because the metal can hold static and shock the cat when he goes to eat. This is a big issue around here right now because it's extremely dry and very windy--just taking a couple of steps across the floor will build up enough static to give you a nasty jolt! 
I recommend twice-daily cleansing with Betadine, an antibacterial soap. Might also be labeled Povidone Iodine. Dilute the socks off it--the stuff starts out dark brown (and stains *everything*), dilute it in warm water until it is weak tea colored. Swab it on with a cotton ball or gauze pad. If it's too strong it will burn the skin. 

If it's really bad and he's painful, it may be best to have your vet clean him up under anesthesia. That will give you a fresh start on your hygiene program. 

*** 
Don't use Dial, hand soaps, or detergents because they leave a ton of residue and will irritate the skin. "
_________________
Best of luck!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

And here's another recent thread with discussion about feline acne:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=30096


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Maybe you can try and get her into a bathroom and close the door or even in a closed space where there is no where for her to hide. You have to keep calm about it because your cat can feel that you are being very nervous about doing it and then just clean her. This is what I do if I want to clean my cats chin. I do this everyday. I put her on top of the counter where the sink is. I brush her teeth then I get a cotton pad and put hydrogen peroxide (this isn't recommended for acne) on it to clean her chin w/, she doesn't have acne, but I just do this to clean her chin w/, maybe this can work w/ the other stuff. Then I just start to rub all over her face and her chin. She just loves chin scratches. Good luck, I hope something works!  You can go to your vet to see what s/he recommends and to get a good look at it too.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!









I have had to deal with this on 2 of my cats - one once and one ongoing. I do not use plastic but some cats are just more prone to it. 

My vet recommended a very dilute H2O2 solution - I put a cleansing pad under hot water, squeeze out most of the water and then drop a little H2O2 on the middle and squeeze it out. Then apply to the chin area, dry it and then apply the cream (when it is really bad). 

I have seen here people say not to use H2O2, so it must vary with the vet - tho a dilute solution should be ok. But check with your own vet on that I guess. It worked for me.  

As for how to make it less stressful on you and the cat...... I just incorporated it into the middle of my regular brushing/petting routine and it works well. Of course if your cat doesn't like to be brushed then that won't workl! 

Good luck!!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have plastic bowls for my cat, should I switch to ceramic?


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

zippy96444 said:


> I have plastic bowls for my cat, should I switch to ceramic?


Stainless steel, glass or _glazed _ceramic - anything _but _plastic, yes.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

And furthermore, glazed ceramic from a country that glazes in accordance with US standards for lead content. Since the most likely source you'll come across is China, ceramic imports from China are OK.


----------

